# προβατοσχημους



## sergioquarto

Hi!  
Can someone help me translate this please? "Προσοχη απ τους προβατοσχημους λυκους"
I am not able to understand it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Δημήτρης

"sheep-like wolves" or wolves disguised as sheep. In metaphorical context, these are enemies of the people pretending to be friends.


----------



## makot

Hello sergioquarto!

It means "Beware of wolves resembling sheep". In other words, never judge a book by the cover...

It seems that Dimitris and I answered simultaneously - you now have a good explanation!


----------



## apmoy70

Beware of the sheep-like wolves. Προβατόσχημος is a compound, πρόβατο (sheep) + σχήμα (form, shape, figure), i.e. sheep-like or sheep-shaped; under the cover of sheepshin they appear as meek, kind sheep but underneath are unscrupulous, greedy wolves

beaten by makot


----------



## Greek Texan

It reminds me of biblical passage, Matt. 7:15 - προσεχετε δε απο των ψευδοπροφητων οιτινες ερχονται προς υμας εν ενδυμασιν προβατων εσωθεν δε εισιν λυκοι αρπαγες.

The above gave rise to american colloquialism: "Beware of wolves in sheep's clothing."


----------



## sergioquarto

Thanks to everyone for everything. _ _You are very kind!  
God bless you all!


----------



## makot

I just realised that we all replied as if your thread wrote Προσοχή *στους* προβατόσχημους λύκους...
Προσοχή *από *τους προβατόσχημους λύκους as you wrote does not sound natural and would translate as 'Caution *on behalf of* wolves in sheep's clothing'.
I'm guessing this was a typo, but you might want to look into it...
Salve, Sergio4!


----------



## sergioquarto

Hi Makot.  Thanks for your reply.  Forgive me for my late reply!
May God bless and protect you!


----------



## orthophron

makot said:


> I just realised that we all replied as if your thread wrote Προσοχή *στους* προβατόσχημους λύκους...
> Προσοχή *από *τους προβατόσχημους λύκους as you wrote does not sound natural and would translate as 'Caution *on behalf of* wolves in sheep's clothing'.
> I'm guessing this was a typo, but you might want to look into it...
> Salve, Sergio4!


Hi macot! I think I must disagree.
"προσοχή από" (< _archaic_ προσέχω [ἑαυτῷ] από), when serving as imperative, cannot be confusing. It does mean "beware of".
"προσοχή στο" instead, can be ambiguous; it can mean either pay attention to, take care of or be cautious of.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En español sería *cuidado con los lobos con piel de oveja.*


----------

